# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Duracal 530 Calendered Sign Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Duracal 530 is a premium, house-brand, multipurpose, calendered sign vinyl that offers users a low-cost alternative to name-brand sign vinyl. It’s designed for short- to medium-term applications indoors and outdoors. 

Applications include decals, banners, posters, window graphics, and more. It’s ideal for single-color permanent applications that are flat or slightly curved.

This 3-mil vinyl has a gloss finish and a permanent adhesive. It offers resistance to varying temperatures, UV light, salts, and most solvents. It is easy to cut, weed, and transfer, speeding up production time. 

Its outdoor durability is rated at five years with the exception of gold and silver, which is rated at three years. It comes in 15- and 24-inch widths in 10- and 50-yard rolls in 26 colors; however, size varies based on color. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection includes vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied, and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

